# Discs finally getting used in cyclocross?



## VamP (20 Apr 2012)

So despite UCI legalizing discs a while back, and availability of disc braked bikes across the manufactureres, none of the elite racers have used discs in 2011.

Will 2012 be different?

Looks like maybe yes.

Then again, who knows? I certainly can't see the amateur crowd switchuing in any kind of a hurry, if only due to the costs involved, but I have been wrong before


----------



## black'n'yellow (20 Apr 2012)

I've always said - nobody ever won a CX race because they had the best brakes..


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I've always said - nobody ever won a CX race because they had the best brakes..




I certainly would have appreciated them at times-oof.

That hope setup lookscanny.


----------



## VamP (23 Apr 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> I've always said - nobody ever won a CX race because they had the best brakes..


 

Sure.

We've got people like Dave Haygarth claiming all sorts of advantages, stopping power being possibly the least significant, but I never get off the bike thinking - jeez, if only my brakes had been a bit better 

With Nys and others on discs this season, I guess we'll be in a better shape on knowing what tangible advantage can be derived from discs, and whether they are a game changer or not.

Personally, I am putting in an order for another pair of Avid Ultimates, so ''nothing to see here''.


----------



## VamP (23 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> I certainly would have appreciated them at times-oof.
> 
> That hope setup lookscanny.


 

And the hydraulic/Di2 system from TRP shown at Sea Otter makes the Parabox already look antiquated


----------



## dan_bo (23 Apr 2012)

VamP said:


> And the hydraulic/Di2 system from TRP shown at Sea Otter makes the Parabox already look antiquated


 
And relatively inexpensive.....


----------



## VamP (23 Apr 2012)

dan_bo said:


> And relatively inexpensive.....


 

The Avid Ultimates are already looking like the bargain of the century at £150 odd 

And if you're racing, think about replacing all those tub wheelsets with disc sets


----------



## dan_bo (23 Apr 2012)

ooof.


----------



## VamP (23 Apr 2012)

And here is some info on the system Nys will be using.


----------



## pageman (13 May 2012)

sweet.........


----------

